# ß vs. ss



## French_translator

Am I correct in thinking the German language has recently replaced ß with ss so we need to replace every occurance of ß with ss?  i.e. Größ = Gröss


----------



## Jana337

No. The occurence of ß was restricted, but it was not eliminated. Please look up old threads devoted to this topic. 

Jana


----------



## Vespasian

In Switzerland and Liechtenstein it actually is eliminated since 1938.


----------



## French_translator

Thanks, I did a GSCE in German some 6 years ago and remember learning words with a ßs in the word and being told this is now sss and wondered if the rule was widespread or not.


----------



## Tino_no

Sorry but wasn't "ß" eliminated in Austia?



Tino


----------



## MrMagoo

Nope, only in Switzerland and Liechtenstein.


----------



## Tino_no

Thanks mrMagoo


----------



## Whodunit

French_translator said:
			
		

> Am I correct in thinking the German language has recently replaced ß with ss so we need to replace every occurance of ß with ss? i.e. Größ = Gröss


 
What does "Größ" mean?


----------



## Kajjo

Das "ß" existiert nach wie vor. Nach der reformierten deutschen Rechtschreibung werden alle "ß" die nach KURZEM Vokal stehen, jetzt mit "ss" geschrieben.

Schluss, Kuss, Hass, dass

Nach langem Vokal schreibt man weiterhin "ß":

Maß, Straße, groß, außen

Kajjo


----------



## twinklestar

> Dann machen Sie bitte die Bücher zu! Wir sprechen zuerst ein bisschen.


Hello,

The above sentence is from my German textbook. And I looked up "bisschen" on an online German Chinese dictionary. It turns out "bißchen".

Are "bisschen" and "bißchen" interchangeable in Germany? Or which one is correct in Germany?

Thank you!


----------



## Frieder

Kajjo said:


> Nach der reformierten deutschen Rechtschreibung werden alle "ß" die nach KURZEM Vokal stehen, jetzt mit "ss" geschrieben.



It is *bisschen* because the _i_ is a short vocal.


----------



## twinklestar

Frieder said:


> It is *bisschen* because the _i_ is a short vocal.



Thank you very much. I got it. Do you mean the vowl would be long if it is before ß?


----------



## berndf

twinklestar said:


> Thank you very much. I got it. Do you mean the vowl would be long if it is before ß?


Absolutely. Since all _ß_ after short vowels have now been turned into _ss_ with the 1996 reform, you can now rely on it that the vowel before_ ß_ is long (or a diphthong; in German all diphthongs count as long).


----------



## Frieder

Exactly: bloß, groß, Maß ...

(crossed with berndf)


----------



## twinklestar

Thank you both very much for your help. Have a great day!


----------



## berndf

Frieder said:


> Exactly: bloß, groß, *Maß *...
> 
> (crossed with berndf)


As you are mentioning it. There is actually one exceptions: For _die Mass_ the variant spelling _die Maß_ is still acceptable according to Duden. This is probably because the Word is obsolete in most parts of the German language area and has only survived in one regional language and speakers from other regions (where the word is not used any more) often mistakenly assume that _die Mass_ is pronounced like _das Maß_, i.e. with a long _a_.


----------



## twinklestar

berndf said:


> As you are mentioning it. There is actually one exceptions: For _die Mass_ the variant spelling _die Maß_ is still acceptable according to Duden. This is probably because the Word is obsolete in most parts of the German language area and has only survived in one regional language and speakers from other regions (where the word is not used any more) often mistakenly assume that _die Mass_ is pronounced like _das Maß_, i.e. with a long _a_.



Thank you for your further comment.


----------



## Dan2

So in the current orthography...
- vowels before "ss" are without exception short
- vowels before "ß" are without exception long
- vowels before "s" followed by a vowel are without exception long
but there is still some ambiguity with respect to vowels before a _final _single "s" ("das" vs "las").  Looking at examples like "den" vs "denn", perhaps it would be best to say that vowels before a final single "s" are long, with exceptions "das", "was", "es" (any others?).

Is the above summary accurate or are there things I've overlooked? (Außer bei bayrischem Biertrinken, wenn ich Bernds Bemerkung richtig verstehe.)


----------



## berndf

Dan2 said:


> Looking at examples like "den" vs "denn", perhaps it would be best to say that vowels before a final single "s" are long, with exceptions "das", "was", "es" (any others?).


That is going a bit far. Vowels of closed syllables can have any length. There is no rule, unless they end in a germinate consonant in which case they are always short.


----------



## Dan2

berndf said:


> That is going a bit far. Vowels of closed syllables can have any length.


Ich glaube, du hast mich missverstanden.  Über "closed syllables" im Allgemeinen sagte ich nichts.


----------



## berndf

Dan2 said:


> Ich glaube, du hast mich missverstanden.  Über "closed syllables" im Allgemeinen sagte ich nichts.


Ja, aber ich. Finales s gehört zwangsläufig zu einer geschlossenen Silbe. Und das ist der Grund, warum die Vokallänge vor nicht-geminiertem finalen s nicht vorhersagbar ist.


----------



## Dan2

Dan2 said:


> vowels before a final single "s" are long, with exceptions"das", "was", "es" (any others?).


Yes, "des", "bis".


berndf said:


> Finales s gehört zwangsläufig zu einer geschlossenen Silbe.


Könnte aber anderen Regeln folgen, als bei _nicht_-finalem s in geschlossenen Silben.  Es gibt jedenfalls so wenige Fälle von finalem "s" in einsilbigen Wörtern, dass vielleicht besser wäre, keine Regel zu suchen. Es sei denn... kurzer Vokal in "grammatikalischen" Wörtern (das/des/was/es/bis), langer Vokal in Substantiven, Verben, Adjektiven (Glas/Gras/las/los, usw).


----------



## berndf

Dan2 said:


> Könnte aber anderen Regeln folgen, als bei _nicht_-finalem s in geschlossenen Silben.


Tun sie aber nicht. Die ganze Kiste mit der Vorhersehbarkeit von Vokallängen hat was mit offenen und geschlossenen Silben zu tun, und natürlich mit geminierten Konsonanten. Offene Silben sind einfach vorhersagbar, geschlossene nur dann, wenn ein Doppelkonsonant folgt (dann immer kurz) oder wenn ein Dehnungszeichen vorkommt (dann natürlich lang).


----------



## Kajjo

Dan2 said:


> So in the current orthography...


_ vowels before "ss" are without exception short
 vowels before "ß" are without exception long
 vowels before "s" followed by a vowel are without exception long_

Where do you get the last rule? I think it's quite valid for most words, but it's no rule that I ever heard off. Maybe it'a a quite good rule-of-thumg for learners.

_ vowels before a final single "s" are long, with exceptions "das", "was", "es" (any others?)_

Another rule-of-thumb, I guess. Not more.


----------



## Dan2

Dan2 said:


> - vowels before "s" followed by a vowel are without exception long





Kajjo said:


> Where do you get the last rule? I think it's quite valid for most words, but it's no rule that I ever heard off. Maybe it'a a quite good rule-of-thumb for learners.


Not sure where I got it.  Maybe based on things Bernd has said (but if it's wrong, not his fault).  I had only _stressed _vowels in mind, but failed to make that explicit (so vowels like the first 'e' in "Besen", not "besagt").

I _did _end with "Is the above summary accurate?".  I.e., I was summarizing the s/ß rules as I understood them and asking for feedback; I wasn't claiming absolute truth.


----------



## perpend

Benutzen Leute auf Facebook / Twitter / Snapchat -- "ß" --- in Ländern wo Deutsch hauptsächlich gesprochen wird?

Ist es einprogammiert? Naja, dumme Frage von mir. Ist ja auf der Tastatur, gell?


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> vowels before "s" followed by a vowel are without exception long


Hier kommt die neuhochdeutsche Dehnung zum Tragen. Für offene Silben gilt (und das ganze hat, wie gesagt, nichts mit dem s als solchem zu tun):
1. Betonte offene Silben haben immer einen Langvokal (was Diphthonge einschließt).
2. Vollvokale (Monophthonge) in unbetonten Silben sind kurz aber "tense", d.h. sie haben die Qualität eines Langvokals.
3. Schwa in unbetonten Silben ist von der neuhochdeutschen Dehnung nicht betroffen.



Kajjo said:


> but it's no rule that I ever heard of.


It is not a rule in itself because it has nothing to do with s but is part of the more general rule I described above.


----------



## Kajjo

perpend said:


> Benutzen Leute auf Facebook / Twitter / Snapchat -- "ß" --- in Ländern wo Deutsch hauptsächlich gesprochen wird?
> 
> Ist es einprogammiert? Naja, dumme Frage von mir. Ist ja auf der Tastatur, gell?


Ja, wer auf Deutsch tippt und eine deutsche Tastatur hat, der denkt gar nicht drüber nach und benutzt das "ß" auch. 

Auf Smartphones macht ja die automatische Worterkennung das meiste und so passt es auch da meistens.


----------



## Dan2

berndf said:


> Offene Silben sind einfach vorhersagbar, geschlossene nur dann, wenn ein Doppelkonsonant folgt (dann immer kurz) oder wenn ein Dehnungszeichen vorkommt (dann natürlich lang).


Mit "Offene Silben sind einfach vorhersagbar" meinst du, "*Vokallänge *innerhalb offener Silben ist vorhersagbar", oder?

Was für Dehnungs*zeichen* kommen im Deutschen vor?  Meinst du doppelte Vokale ("Staat"), 'h' ("Lohn") und Diphthonge ("Eis")?

Danke.


----------



## berndf

... Und "ie". Ja, das meinte ich.


----------

